
Game in the JavaScript console - bpierre
http://rikukissa.github.io/falling/
======
catwork
Fun - kind of reminds me of cowsay
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cowsay](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cowsay))...
command lines aren't just for work :)

------
talles
PARTY HARD MODE ACTIVATED!

------
DrinkWater
hmm, this is what i get: event.returnValue is deprecated. Please use the
standard event.preventDefault() instead.

And thats about it.....

------
slajax
That was fun.

------
nrox
creative thing!

